

Ask HN: Did HN just change font? - ColinWright

... and if it did, any explanations as to why?
======
sp332
I think it has always used Verdana for text and Courier for input & code.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070405032412/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070405032412/http://news.ycombinator.com/)
What does your browser render it as? (Right-click -> Inspect Element, click
"Computed" at the top of the right-hand pane.)

Edit: oh, now it's "Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" where it used to be "Verdana,
sans-serif". So if you have Geneva but not Verdana, and Geneva was not already
your sans-serif font, it will look different.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you - appreciate the reply.

------
thekevan
Yep, I came to the "Ask" section to see if anyone else noticed it.

